# What do your dogs know?



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought it would be ineresting to see what tricks/commands everyone's Dogs(s)/GSD(S) know. It can range from basic obedience to cool tricks!

I'll start!

*Ivy Knows:*

Sit 
Down
Stay 
Wait
Leave-It
Drop it
Hold it
Bring 
Gentle 
Nice
Up 
Through (figure 8)
Over
Crawl
Shy
Touch
Hand Touch
Heel
Around
Watch/Focus
Point 
Wave
High-Five
Shake
Dead
Come
Place
Bed
Eat
OK/Free(stay release)
Tug
Out (toy release)
Away(Send Out)
Kisses
Search/Find it/Track
Sniff
Under
Weave
Stop

(I know I'm probably forgetting something! LOL)

She also knows what Outside, Bye-Bye, and Walk mean! Can't even say them around her because she will get all excited and want to go!

So what does your dog/GSD know?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OK here we go LOL

Sit
stay
come
wait
stop
crawl
be careful (for taking food out of hand)
easy (for babies & stuff)
up
down
over
under
get it
leave it
go ahead
speak
shake
roll over
find it
bed
eat 
ride
drop it
out
in
open it
ball
cat
home
car
kisses
come see me
wheres mommy/daddy
UM he know ALOT of words. I dont know if you want me to keep going...?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RUM he know ALOT of words. I dont know if you want me to keep going...?


Sure!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yeah-forgot to add, Ivy also knows ALL her toys by name!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz is clairvoyant.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel RUM he know ALOT of words. I dont know if you want me to keep going...?
> ...


OHHH LOOK! we have the same reindeer! lol!!!
<3


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sleachyTooz is clairvoyant.


Whats that? A mind reader?
lol


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> ...


Oh yeah, I didn't even notice!! LOL 
I think its cute!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hate to be a party pooper because they are cute but pics aren't allowed in the signature line unless something has changed in the last week.


My dog knows the basics and to shake correctly and to give her paw.Yes two different tricks.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI hate to be a party pooper because they are cute but pics aren't allowed in the signature line unless something has changed in the last week.


Sorry!
Its gone now!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

i'll just list his fun tricks otherwise this thread is going to be super huge

high 5
hello (shake/paw)
peek a boo (walks between my legs until just his head peeks out and looks up at me)
push ups
Bang (we're getting there anyway)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sagelfni'll just list his fun tricks otherwise this thread is going to be super huge
> 
> peek a boo (walks between my legs until just his head peeks out and looks up at me)


Cute!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My dogs always know far more than I suspect!

Today Valkyrie learned to go down a long flight of stairs! She has known how to come up them for a couple of weeks.

She has told me that she knows her name, to sit, to bark at the rake, to whizz on command, "IN" means reward and other stuff too.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sure I'm going to forget some.









Heeling (left and right side)
Spin (both directions)
Weaves
Jumps (over my leg)
Through/Peek
Sit
Down
Stand
Wait
Stay
Shake/High Five/High Ten/Both/touch object with foot
Pivot (left side)
Front/Back
Recall
Jump up (onto me)
Front passes (to switch sides while heeling)
Figure eights
Bow
Paw raises 
Around/Circle
Jump spin
Sit Pretty
Backwards circle
Roll over
Play Dead/Lay on your side
Head down (places her head down)
Go bed (go lay on your bed/mat)
Go kennel (go in your kennel)
Scoot (go through my legs backwards)
Crawl (working on it, not 100%)
Touch (nose and paws)
Leave it
Punch it (jump straight up and target my fist)
Bark
Watch me
Take it
Off (get off something)
Hup (get onto something)
Out (get out of the room/fridge)
Go ahead (roam on leash without pulling)
Find it (find what I hid)
With me (keep close to me and pay attention)
Bien (release cue)


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

My gsd's know how to


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Sagelfn
> ...


it is cute....actually its funnier when i'm just standing talking and he plows through and looks up at me like "hey i did it wheres my treat"


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

question is what don't they know????


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:question is what don't they know????


Amen. LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI hate to be a party pooper because they are cute but pics aren't allowed in the signature line unless something has changed in the last week.


Pictures are not allowed, and haven't been for some time, but gifs are okay. Several people have them. GSDTrain, you can put the reindeer back if you want.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog knows how to







, that's impressive.



> Originally Posted By: oliver annieMy gsd's know how to


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what is shy????


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what is shake correctly???



> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> My dog knows the basics and to shake correctly and to give her paw.Yes two different tricks.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

There are some smart dogs here!

Elmo knows:

Go outside
Go to bed (go to crate)
Sleepy Sleepy (time to sleep in the bedroom)
Hungry (he runs to the kitchen)
Go eat your food! (when he starts roaming around to see what the other dogs are eating)
Bubbles (he loves to play with bubbles outside)
Easy (take something gently)
Wave
Shake
Crawl
Speak
Cookies
Belly Rub
Find (ex: Find Turtle)
Clean your face (When I need to clean his face with a wet paper towel, he comes close and closes his eyes) 
Up Up (get on the sofa/bed or go up the stairs) 


He knows all of his toys:
Red (red cuz)
Green (green cuz)
Dino
Turtle
Piggy
Crab
Moose
Doggie

Poor Molly....she knows some odd ones
Stinky Stinky (when she farts, she knows she has to leave the room)
Don't break it (when I see her trying to break apart a toy, she starts licking it like she's not doing anything wrong)
Cheese (she supposedly can't hear well, but she always hear cheese)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

GSDTRAIN, I cant send you a PM!!!
clear out your box!!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadyour dog knows how to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rolling upside down? You bet!!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieGI hate to be a party pooper because they are cute but pics aren't allowed in the signature line unless something has changed in the last week.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhat is shy????


shy is when Ivy bows down and puts her paws over her eyes


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RGSDTRAIN, I cant send you a PM!!!
> clear out your box!!


Cleaned out my box-Try Now!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like shy. how did you teach that????


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is rolling upside down when your
dog is on it's back with it's feet in the air?
that is impressive. all jokes aside.



> Originally Posted By: oliver annie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadyour dog knows how to
> ...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVA
> Stinky Stinky (when she farts, she knows she has to leave the room)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sits, stays, downs, comes, stops
verbally or with hand signals<
give either paw<
brings us the mail<
carries things for us <<
we open the front door of the house for him
and he'll go and jump in the car and lay down<
can leave the doors open at home and he won't 
leave the house (even if there's someone
calling him or if there's a dog in our yard) <
when riding in the car he won't put his head
out of the window <
retrieves <
find it <
leave it <
waits for us to go up or down steps before
he'll go up or down <
jumps on the bed, sofa or chair on command <
leaves the room when i play guitar <


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie knows...
Come
Sit
Stay
Down
Off
Wait
Go Potty (yes she does it on command







)
Find it
Leave it
Shake
Play Dead
Speak
This way (switch directions)
Jump (will jump over whatever I point to)
Gentle (for taking treats)
Kiss
Kennel Up
Get in the tub (bathtub)
Look out (gets up and moves to another place)
What's that? (looks out the window and barks)
Get your ball


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I talk to the boys all the time, so they know a lot of words. It will be easier if I combine the list. There are some that one can do and the other can't.

Sit
Down
Relax
Out
Shake
leave it
Wait
Catch
Back 
Go lay down
Stay
Gentle
Cuddle
Pray
Spot
Speak
Dead dog
Touch
Sit pretty
Here/Come
Halt
Get your {ball, monkey, wabba, tug...}
Bye guys
Go outside
Go inside
Go potty 
Go poopy
Go upstairs
Go Downstairs
Go for a ride
Go for a walk
Leash on
Off 
Let's play
Go to your bedroom
Get in your bed
Where's {DH}
Who's here?
Want some food? Want to eat? Are you hungry?
Want some? (of what ever I have that I am sharing)
Get a drink
Bed Time
Cookie
Treat
Focus
Ring the bell (on the door to go potty)
Pick up toys and put in basket
...and various SchH commands


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Sit
Down
Stay
Wait
Here/come (Both commands mean the same.)
Let's Go
Take it
Leave it
Stand
Go to your place
Lay down
Touch
Outside
Inside
Roll over
Paw
Around
Swing
Speak
Back
Mommy's home!
Where's your cuz
Find it
Do you want a (Chicken, piece of cheese, bully stick, biscuit...)
Through
Hup


----------

